# Ratatouille and steak



## atomicsmoke (Oct 11, 2014)

With the (still) warm weather we still get fall vegs. Gotta make use of them.

Ratatouille with rib eye steak (prime grade)













IMG_20141011_181345.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Oct 11, 2014






I cooked some Texmex (enchiladas)  for the rest of the family (not steak lovers). Guess what....everyone nibbled from my ratatouille. Good thing I made more than enough.


----------



## smokermacdonald (Oct 11, 2014)

Your dish looks wonderful!!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 11, 2014)

Thank you; got a lot of goodies in there: eggplant, zucchini, 2 kinds of peppers, onion, fresh basil, garlic, tomatoes (sauce of).


----------



## b-one (Oct 11, 2014)

Looks great fabulous colors!


----------



## leah elisheva (Oct 14, 2014)

Beautiful!!!!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

